# Kopfhörer als Vektorgrafik



## selle1 (4. März 2008)

Hallo Leute,

hat jemand vielleicht einen Kopfhörer als Vektorgrafik oder einen Link, wo ich den bekomme?

Gruss


----------



## ink (5. März 2008)

Moin
Also ich kenn nur kostenpflichtige Vektorbilder, die gut aussehen.
http://www.shutterstock.com/pic-1067375.html
Ansonsten nur so ClipArt-Kram *schüttel*
http://www.fotosearch.com/clip-art/earphones.html

Aber vielleicht wirst du auf Vecteezy fündig.
http://www.vecteezy.com/

mfg


edit: Vielleicht noch n Vorschlag: Schau mal nach passenden Schriftarten (Dingbats), könnte man was finden


----------



## selle1 (5. März 2008)

Danke für die Tipps


----------

